# trying my hand at color



## just (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice, is that pastel?


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

No pastels but charcoal and watercolor pencil


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

WOW. You should do color more often! This is great.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> WOW. You should do color more often! This is great.


You are a great friend to say so, but this is not great.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

This piece is pretty special and I look forward to it finished.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> This piece is pretty special and I look forward to it finished.


Thank You. I lightened the fingernails on her hand. I have a little more done since the last picture. I am titling it, "Pronounced".


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Beautiful and touching.


----------



## duttonart (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice combination


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

It's a wonderful piece and it looks great framed. I sure hope you do more work in color!


----------



## indianpainting (Apr 4, 2015)

I believe its just going super fine
, very good work


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Looking good Just.. Did you take color off the rings? They don't look as defined

D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It looks beautiful hanging on the wall in a frame.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Looking good Just.. Did you take color off the rings? They don't look as defined
> 
> D


Thank You David. I'm not sure what you are referring to. None of my art is defined. My hands shake too much. If you look closely I only approximate detail by blending shape, color, light and shadows.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> It looks beautiful hanging on the wall in a frame.


Thank You Terry, it's my wife who does the framing.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm probably speaking out of turn because I know that David can speak for himself, but I'm pretty sure what he means is that in the photo of the picture the color of the rings do not show as vibrant as the pictures you took previously. He was wondering if you changed it any or it was just the photography that made the difference.

Sorry if I misinterpreted David.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I took the pictures with different amounts of light.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

No.. that's exactly what I meant Terry & Just... In a previous photo the rings were vibrant.. and in the next they looked much duller.. Glad it was the lighting of the photo. because it really draws the eye around the piece!

Great work again

D


----------

